# compatible?



## drywallntheblood (Jun 26, 2010)

Have a premier 8inch box does a tapetech handle work on them?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

yes...only handle that is not compatible I believe is tapeworm...tapeworm has to have a tapeworm box, other than that, any handle should fit any box


----------



## drywallntheblood (Jun 26, 2010)

*thanks*

:thumbsup:


Bill from Indy said:


> yes...only handle that is not compatible I believe is tapeworm...tapeworm has to have a tapeworm box, other than that, any handle should fit any box


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*are all pumps the same?*

i am about to buy a box kit
wich will include a 10 and a 12 box 
the handle and the pump

do i have to buy the same brand?

if i buy a pump will it fit on any bazooka if i ever decide to buy one?
thanks in advance for your time and patience

michel1949


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> i am about to buy a box kit
> wich will include a 10 and a 12 box
> the handle and the pump
> 
> ...


99% of tools are interchangeable,what type of tools you getting ?


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*brand of tools*

drywall master loading pump 299.00
drywall master loading pump adaptor 59.00
drywall master 10 inch flat box 349.00
drywall master 12 inch flat box 349.00
drywall master 42 inch box handle 199.00

also suggest
drywall master 10 inch flat box used 200.00
drywall master 12 inch flat box used 150.00
drywall master extendable box handle 150.00


thanks for your patience


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a link someone posted (sorry forgot who)http://www.all-wall.com/ they look good,tools are more about preference,my only advice for boxes is that the wheels run under the mud flow and that they dont stick out past the side of the box .on hot humid days they can leave a indent /line on the outside edge of your joint,looks like your ok with the drywall masters,mine are north stars,so.... just a link where you can compare


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*brand of tools*

indeed if the wheels are under the boxes and runs in the mud it s not too great

do you tink the extendable box handle would be a od buy at 150.00
and i could buy another kind of boxes so far i have seen 35 45 54 60 and 72 if i read right at nearly 150 to 200 each handle so the extendable one would cover them all for $150.00
i aso saw a full new set of automatic taping tools on ebay for 1975.00
its a goldblatt redish color it says all is included in the set

thanks again hfor your help and patience

michel


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*bazooka*

how much does a bazooka weight when its full of mud?

thanks for your time and patience


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The weight of a full bazooka depends on the mud you are using. Different muds have different densities. I run a bazooka and boxes all day, and after awhile the bazooka does get heavy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> indeed if the wheels are under the boxes and runs in the mud it s not too great
> don't want to confuse you with the wheel thing,it's a old issue that may not exists no more,tools more about preferance these days,you know which is better blond's or burnetts
> yes go for the extendable handle,north star makes one of the better ones


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i am about to buy a box kit
> wich will include a 10 and a 12 box
> the handle and the pump
> 
> ...


As I think was stated earlier, the Tapeworm brand is the only one with most tools NOT interchangeable with other brands.
When you get ready to purchase a taper (bazooka), make sure you have a compatible gooseneck. Blue Line traditional style tapers have a slightly larger filler valve diameter than most, for example.
Most other brands are easily interchangeable between components of the tool sets.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*compatible tools*

since i have alway taped by hand and i have some work at the moment 
and as you all know when you get to tape a place as soon as you lay 
an inch of tape the 1st question they ask you is when are you gonna be finish so i will not have time to practice much till the next job
so i have consider buying the Master Taper tools wich i think are at decent price
the taper for $ 700.00 used 
the pump for $ 300.00 new
the 2 adaptors $ 125.00 new
the 10 inc box $ 200.00 used
the 12 inc box $ 150.00 used
extend box handle$ 150.00 used total 1625.00
i aleady own the corner roller and the 3 inch flusher with the extendable handle
they are new i bought them last week

the store selling these articles also repair them so if something ever happend
he will help.
do you think i could get better fot the same amount?
since the store is in my area i will pick them up so there wont be no shipping cost.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

an other question

by hand i always start with the boutjoint then the flats and the angles
and cover the boutjoints and the nails then fill the beads
is it the same way with the automatic tools


thanks for your patience and help


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

michel1949 said:


> an other question
> 
> by hand i always start with the boutjoint then the flats and the angles
> and cover the boutjoints and the nails then fill the beads
> ...


Nope flats before butt joints on boxing them. If just stringing the tape then I would say yes that way all the ends of the tape are covered over with tape the flat covers the butt the angle covers the end of the flats, just a clean way to tape. Not always necessary but looks more professional also and I think it gives you a much better job.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> how much does a bazooka weight when its full of mud?
> 
> thanks for your time and patience


Alot


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*wich angle heads*

i bought the bazoka and also an angle box

the seller tod me any angle head would fit

he suggest to get a 2 1/2 and a 3

he said to used the 2 1/2 to fush with and to use the 3 to finish with the angle box..

hes asking $175.00 for the 2 1/2 and $150.00 for the 3 inches
they are both used

does it make sense

thanks for your help


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*nail spotter*

i was offered a 2 inches nail spotter for $175.00 used

is that a good price or should i buy new at $250.00

thanks again for your help


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i was offered a 2 inches nail spotter for $175.00 used

is that a good price or should i buy new at $250.00

thanks again for your help
what you need all these tools for sounds like your rich already:jester:
nail spotter more of a luxury item,or should I say it should be one of the last tools you should get
as for the angel heads its hard to say unless you see them,their one tool that takes a lot of abuse,blades could be worn,then can be fixed up...$$$ try can ams if your a newbie,till you get hang of things...so if your rich...


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*so if your rich*

it"s not a matter of being rich but if i am to get something may as well get it all and get over with
it"s like buying a car and wait for the tires
the nail spotter would be for my wife to use this way she wouldn:t need to climb on her little 4 foot scaffold to reach the celing doing them by hand.

another thing i would need is a template to cut the bull nose beads at 90 or 135 degrees angle any idea where i could get some of them and what would be the proper name for that article

thanks in advance for your help and patience


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am pretty sure Trim Tex has those templates to cut the bullnose beads. They use to come a couple in each box. That may have gone by the wayside. All Wall might have them. Maybe Warehouse Bay has them. I'll look around and see if I can find them.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> it"s not a matter of being rich but if i am to get something may as well get it all and get over with
> it"s like buying a car and wait for the tires
> the nail spotter would be for my wife to use this way she wouldn:t need to climb on her little 4 foot scaffold to reach the celing doing them by hand.
> 
> ...


Many overlook the nailspotter's value. For years, I did my final coat on nails and screws as my _last step prior to sanding & touch up._ I usually turned over units to texture team at least an hour quicker than most of the other finishers.
We used to make a simple template out of another short piece (8-10") of bullnose. It may take several little snips to get it to fit in the corner, but then it can be use over and over for a quick guide. After working with enough bullnose, most of the guys got to see the cut easily enough, they no longer needed the template.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

for the template it's easy to make one as the tooldr sayz ,draw a circle ,half a tear drop shape on a scrap 4" piece ,cut,flip over onto another piece upside down and pencil/transfer.then fine tune it,ones you make better than the one's you buy,I can mail you one if worse comes to worse,they cost $2,I can live with the loss ,pm me if u want,but try to make one 1st plz,if u cant make one I will mail you then.
go for the 3" nail spotter 1st if you must,their a great tool but do have their down falls/more sanding which can cause burring of paper which leads to flash,they banned them where we are (drywall contractors/too many call backs)Im down to using them on last coat,garages etc...their (nail spotter) more useful if your a one man show,,,,they are fast though.
just saying you got all these other tools to learn ,when you start making money with your new tools (you will loose at 1st)it will be easy to pick one up later


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*aoid sanding*



2buckcanuck said:


> for the template it's easy to make one as the tooldr sayz ,draw a circle ,half a tear drop shape on a scrap 4" piece ,cut,flip over onto another piece upside down and pencil/transfer.then fine tune it,ones you make better than the one's you buy,I can mail you one if worse comes to worse,they cost $2,I can live with the loss ,pm me if u want,but try to make one 1st plz,if u cant make one I will mail you then.
> go for the 3" nail spotter 1st if you must,their a great tool but do have their down falls/more sanding which can cause burring of paper which leads to flash,they banned them where we are (drywall contractors/too many call backs)Im down to using them on last coat,garages etc...their (nail spotter) more useful if your a one man show,,,,they are fast though.
> just saying you got all these other tools to learn ,when you start making money with your new tools (you will loose at 1st)it will be easy to pick one up later


i sure want to avoid sanding i tought the nail spotter would make a clean and smooth job if that"s not the case we will continue by hand
i will do anything to avoid sanding thanks for the information


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i sure want to avoid sanding i tought the nail spotter would make a clean and smooth job if that"s not the case we will continue by hand
> i will do anything to avoid sanding thanks for the information


The nailspotters are like any other tool- properly setup and properly used, the finish quality can be exceptional. 
Proper blade setting and mud mixture are important for best results.
I never had to sand for texture, and always used a final hand coat or two for smooth wall, but sanded very little in general.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TheToolDr said:


> The nailspotters are like any other tool- properly setup and properly used, the finish quality can be exceptional.
> Proper blade setting and mud mixture are important for best results.
> I never had to sand for texture, and always used a final hand coat or two for smooth wall, but sanded very little in general.


 your right thetooldr ,I hope I did not dissuade 1949 from buying a nail spotter ,I was stating that one issue can/might be the sanding.It's just that he's going to be learning so many tools at once.like the bazooka,boxes,angles etc....then to throw in the nail spotter too....there are learning curves ,just wait till he master's all the other tools first.then get one.I remember when I was learning each new tool I was like "My god,I could of been done by now if I was doing this by hand" so it takes time ,just trying to save him some coffee/beer money.
but micheal1949 plz plz read every thing you can on all the post about the tools,check you tube too.
As this site grows the mods (sorry) might half to categorize wall/threads to bazooka threads,screw gun threads,nail spotter ....,for faster access.or I could be wrong (don't boot me off )


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*tapimg videos*

i just bought 2 videos from ebay
one is how to use automatic machines full set and the other one is how to repair it says on ebay that he will give a few tricks so any help is fine

as for the nail spotter i wil wait a while and get it if i find a used one at decent price i almoat have the whole kit the part missing are the 2 1/2 and 3 inches angle head the bead roller and the goosneck

i am looking to find some at decent price 

someone on ebay is selling them in the auction so who knows how much they will end up

and there is another on e selling a 3 inches for 140.00 buy it now

what amount do you think would be decent price for the auction one
and is the one at 140.00 decent the brand of all of them is tape tech

thanks a bunch for your help


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i just bought 2 videos from ebay
> one is how to use automatic machines full set and the other one is how to repair it says on ebay that he will give a few tricks so any help is fine
> 
> as for the nail spotter i wil wait a while and get it if i find a used one at decent price i almoat have the whole kit the part missing are the 2 1/2 and 3 inches angle head the bead roller and the goosneck
> ...


I don't know your curcumstances or finaces. 

However, EVERYTIME I have bought a used tool, after I paid to get it back up to speed, i could have bought a new one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949
some purest will hate me here but you dont need the goose neck to fill bazooka,just hold tube horizontal to pump and fill,I have never owned one.
check out can am flushers http://www.canamtool.com/products/disambigFlushers heres a link,the can ams are like training wheels for the mechanical angle heads,cost around $90 a head.can am has good bead roller,bead applicator,tube (mastec pump(sp)) think you said you had angle box for flushing,can ams will work on that,not recommended though.
can am good starter tools,they will make u good money till you move up to mechanical heads,they start to wear out after 30 houses or so,I still use them in garages,small jobs etc....check it out,can am sorta more used here in canuck land so......


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*taping tools*

this is what i bought so far

columbia automatic taper used 700.00
drywall master pump with filler new 450.00
tapetech gooseneck new 90.00
10 inches premier international box used 150.00
easy clean
12 inches premier international box new 225.00
easy clean
w/extendable boxes handle used 150.00
corner roller w/extend handle new 150.00
paperface 90 bead roller new 160.00
w/extend handle
2 inch premier nail spotter new 250.00
w/extendable handle
7 inches drywall master angle box used 150.00
3 inches tapetec angle head used 165.50
w/extend handle
all used part have a 6 months garantee

I am missing a 2 1/2 angle head

if you have a 2 1/2 angle head for sale i would buy it


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*repair kit*

the seller told me that i could find parts for the tools if i ever need them

i have found columbia and tapetec

when i look for premier i end up at tapetec or ames

does anyone have a web adress or a page for premier tools

thanks in advance


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are called Blue Line now. That's probably why you are running into a dead end road.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i am about to buy a box kit
> wich will include a 10 and a 12 box
> the handle and the pump
> 
> ...


Add all the taping and finishing tools you are looking for to your shopping cart at WallTools.com, and then use the *drywall talk coupon code* in your shopping cart to save 10% your entire order: *drywalltalk10*

With this coupon code you can actually buy Columbia Taping Tools for about the same price you would spend on cheaper brands otherwise. Our coupon code offers you a great way to save on some of the best tools.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*confusion*

some says use a 3 inches to flush and a 2 1/2 or a 2 for the final coat
some others says use a 3 1/2 to flush and a 3 for the final coat

wich one would you suggest i already have the 3 inches and i will get the missing one

i just received the video from new taping tools store with jon d luman
in the video he uses 3 1/2 for the flushing part and a 3 for th final coat

as a hand taper for 43 years i was doing my angles one side at the time with a 4 inches knife

but so far i have read that 4 inches angle head is not recomanded

so should i buy a 3 1/2 a 2 1/2 or a 2?

thanks for your help and patience


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*angle head*

forgot to ask 
would it be better to get the angle head with the wheels 
(easy roller)

thanks again


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the one with the rollers. There is a bit less drag. I use the three inch first and go over with a three and a half. Although, the last Tape Tech I bought took an hour to take apart and square the frame before it would run anything.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mike you half to find system that works best for u,lost of post on angle heads,try different ways ,go 31/2 in one bedroom,21/2 in another,see which works best for you,BUT ......the angle bow dose work better with smaller head,there are other ways to flush ....mud runner for example
and no you dont need flusher with wheels, one I owned,wheels did not kick in till wall was out square so....... your call
will try to find you the post on flusher/angle post


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mike, go to main page,click DRYWALL FINISHING,bottom of page click ANGLE COMBINATIONS,read that one


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*2buckcanuk thanks for the help*

2buckcanuk if i read right in a few post you are close to london ontario
i have a few contractors in london and kitchener that i have work for 
since i will be up north for a few months if they call me for some work would you be interested doing the work i wouldn t be ale to do for them
i just got a job doing 200 hotel room its why i got those mechanical tools
i would be glad to talk to them contractors about you...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah sure,but more London,I'm 40 minutes west of London,PM me with that stuff though,work for one of (or the) big company's,and winters coming,plus there's a bad sign of only spec homes being built,none with sold signs on them,bad times coming ....damn hst tax......can give you references too,we good:thumbup:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> some says use a 3 inches to flush and a 2 1/2 or a 2 for the final coat
> some others says use a 3 1/2 to flush and a 3 for the final coat
> 
> wich one would you suggest i already have the 3 inches and i will get the missing one
> ...


When I went to my first taping tool technical training in 1984, I had the privelege of working with a very knowlegable gentleman who had been involved with the original taping tool development by the Ames brothers and Carl Raff. I had originally been taught to tape with a 3" and finish with a 2" angle head.
He told me something I've never forgotten- "ALL the taping tool systems were designed to _start with the smaller one and finish with the larger one. _Beyond that, find what works best for you and go make some money!"
After much experimenting (I was a bit greedy and lazy, hated sanding and touch up) I discovered my best combination was taping with a 2 1/2" angle head (thicken the mud a bit intil it's not sloppy) and finish with either a 3" or 3 1/2"
Using thicker mud with smaller head on taping allows a little better fill and a litte less shrinkage, making a great base for final finish.
The debate continues about wheels vs. no wheels and is highly a matter of personal preference. Many I have spoken with have mentioned not much difference when taping, but slight advantage when doing final finish.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*bte extendable handle and tapetec angle head*

i just received the 3 inch tapetec angle head 
and the handle i have is a Better Then Ever extendable

i have tried the head on the handle and it s very loose if it would be windy i am sure the head would spin lol

should i get a tapetec extendable handle or is it normal to be really loose

thanks for your patience


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> i just received the 3 inch tapetec angle head
> and the handle i have is a Better Then Ever extendable
> 
> i have tried the head on the handle and it s very loose if it would be windy i am sure the head would spin lol
> ...


The anglehead should be tight enough that the head will not come of unless you take it off by hand, meaning you should be able to shake it upside down and the head should still stay on.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i just received the 3 inch tapetec angle head
> and the handle i have is a Better Then Ever extendable
> 
> i have tried the head on the handle and it s very loose if it would be windy i am sure the head would spin lol
> ...


It does not matter how loose it is as long as it stays on,,,, when you check it by shaking,,, as mentioned by COL, be sure to do this outside, over dirt,,, do not DO NOT do this over wood or concrete. 

How loose it is has nothing to do with how well it works, as long as it stays on the handle.

As far as getting a TT handle,,, TT has very little to offer in price or service


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> It does not matter how loose it is as long as it stays on,,,, when you check it by shaking,,, as mentioned by COL, be sure to do this outside, over dirt,,, do not DO NOT do this over wood or concrete.
> 
> How loose it is has nothing to do with how well it works, as long as it stays on the handle.
> 
> ...


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*columbia vs tapetec*

i did the test on a carpet and it`s holding i have shook it a lot and it din`t fall off

I was talking to a TAPETEC dealer in montreal since i am in the province of quebec for my vacation and the seller told me that they were selling BTE handle to go with the tapetec angle head

I asked him how come columbia were selling columbia extendable handles for their columbia heads and i told him politely to go check at the columbia website 

and i told him that for me tapetec was history since the sellers don`t know how to help people that buys their products or were recomanding products from another company. it`s like going to ford and they would tell you that the chevrolet batteries would be better then theirs.

i know that bte is cheaper but usualy in my book you get what you pay for.

I told the seller that i have the tube from BTE and when i tried to use it i was getting air untill someone showed me how to fill the tube with a mud pump.

so i have called columbia near toronto ontario canada and they told me they had a 2.5 with the extendable handle so i will pick one tuesday on my way to work in ontario and if i need anything they were there to help if something happend with their product

thank everyone for your help.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

micheal1949
if you want the angle head to sit a bit tighter on the head,stick a piece of drywall tape over the ball ,stick angle head over it
and i hope your not a Habs fan, if you are i can't give you no more advice:jester::whistling2:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> micheal1949
> if you want the angle head to sit a bit tighter on the head,stick a piece of drywall tape over the ball ,stick angle head over it
> and i hope your not a Habs fan, if you are i can't give you no more advice:jester::whistling2:


hehehe as for the habs i am not really into hockey my team was the quebec nordique, they moved to colorado


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> hehehe as for the habs i am not really into hockey my team was the quebec nordique, they moved to colorado


And I bet they are using TT hockey sticks too,,,, :thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I just checked---the BRUINS use columbia sticks---------GO BRUINS


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> I just checked---the BRUINS use columbia sticks---------GO BRUINS


take back Kessel and give us our two first round picks back!!!
the leafs will suck forever now
one more month hockey starts:thumbup::yes:


----------



## drywallntheblood (Jun 26, 2010)

*premier/blueline. compatible?*

have a premier 8inch reg flat box looking to replace blade. will a blue line blade and parts work?:confused1:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. Same company. :thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> the seller told me that i could find parts for the tools if i ever need them
> 
> i have found columbia and tapetec
> 
> ...


Blue Line USA makes the Premier style tools now: www.bluelineusa.com

If you are still looking for a 2.5" Angle Head, give us a call. I've got a demo tool that I'll give you a good deal on.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Blue Line USA makes the Premier style tools now: www.bluelineusa.com
> 
> If you are still looking for a 2.5" Angle Head, give us a call. I've got a demo tool that I'll give you a good deal on.


 I have talked to Brandon many times on the phone. He will shoot straight with you. Nothing like talking to a real person.


----------

